# Little Bit of Walnut Sawing



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 20, 2017)

This was a batch of walnut that was sawn up about a week ago from some urban logs I was able to salvage. I was able to get 6 decent logs. Here are a couple that turned out real nice. The square edge boards came out at 8/4 and 13" wide. The live edge material was 10' long and 18-20" wide. Not bad for city trees!

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 10


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 20, 2017)

Good looking lumber too!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 21, 2017)

Gorgeous looking slabs! Envy your operation! Chuck


----------



## Tony (Dec 21, 2017)

Very nice Allen! Tony


----------



## justallan (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice stuff for darned sure.


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 21, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Dec 21, 2017)

Thanks everyone. The lumber is looking pretty nice so far. Got a couple of funky ones from the same project to saw next like this one here. 28" base and maybe 20" at the crotch. There's also a crotch on the other side. The whole thing is only 6' long but thought we could get something cool out of it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## barry richardson (Dec 21, 2017)

Nice batch of wood for sure!


----------



## woodtickgreg (Dec 21, 2017)

I never tire of seeing pics like these, can't get enough! Crotchy logs yield crotchy figure!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 22, 2017)

Good looking lumber for sure and hopefully no metal. And the smell of fresh sawn green walnut ahhhhh


----------



## David Van Asperen (Dec 24, 2017)

Very nice , something about a stack of lumber like that just puts a smile on your face.
Hope you post pics when you get that next one milled

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 24, 2017)

Mmmm....perty.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Feb 6, 2018)

A little more Walnut we were able to saw from this batch of logs. I still have the big funky one left. Can’t wait to get into that one.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 6, 2018)

First the maple , now this wild walnut!! Not sure I will be able to sleep tonight, but thanks for sharing

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 7, 2018)

Allen, I never tire of seeing your milling adventures. I can smell the walnut from here! If I lived close to you I would come and work with you just for the pure joy of milling, love it. And thats a beautiful sight of all that lumber stacked and stickered.
Thanks for sharing these pics with us!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Feb 7, 2018)

Well you know what they say... If there are no pics then it didn’t happen. Just doin my part to keep it real.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Gdurfey (Feb 8, 2018)

I ended up with two beautiful slabs (pics to follow sometime) from a year and a half ago. Arborist was doing a sawmill demo and our turning club ended up shelling out cash for gorgeous wood. Anyway, I just wanted pretty wood, so I ended up with slabs about 3 to 3.5 inches thick. Now that time has gone by, would love both of them to be resawn and am having trouble finding someone around the Springs to do it. Looking at your operation I believe you could support them off the bed of the mill and accomplish the task. Just wish you were a bit closer, would really like to hire you!!! Great looking operation.


----------



## Allen Tomaszek (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks! It’s a lot of fun. I’m sure there’s a Sawyer by you somewhere. When you get those slabs sawn up post a couple of pictures.


----------



## rocky1 (Feb 9, 2018)

Have you checked Craigslist Garry? Several of the little local mills down here advertise slabs for sale; not many advertise sawmill services. Usually find them under the Materials section. They advertise the lumber, then have a short paragraph about performing sawmill services.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

